# Boxes O' Trains



## 8Inchfloppy (Dec 11, 2008)

I have recently been given my late Step-Fathers model trains...I however know very little about them. What I do know is that there is ALOT of them and they are all HO scale. When I say alot I mean 3 full steamer trunks full of Engines, Cars, Trees, Houses, Kitchen Sinks...... They are meticulously kept all in original boxes.

What strikes me as odd is that only one of the 12 or so engines seems to run...A few shudder and shake, but only one actually does the deed.

I am assuming based on the care he took in storing these trains they probably worked when they where put away. Is this issue with lubrication, electrical, time space continuim or all of the above.

I would really like to see these trains running again. Any advise would be welcome.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

8Inchfloppy said:


> I am assuming based on the care he took in storing these trains they probably worked when they where put away. Is this issue with lubrication, electrical, time space continuim or all of the above.
> 
> I would really like to see these trains running again. Any advise would be welcome.


Welcome to the forum:thumbsup:

Something of "all of the above" is involved, all fairly easy to fix. Tarnish on the wheels makes for bad power pickup. Old grease and oil turn to "peanut butter" over time and tarnish and corrosion hit the commutators and motor contact points. 

Pics/identification of your locos will give us an idea of which direction we send you first.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Old Ho can be fussy. My Tyco's didn't fair too well over time. Bachmann faired better. If they are high quality I am sure you can get them running. Bob's info with a little practice and patience will go a long way. We enjoy pictures especially classic steamers!


----------

